# Earphones wanted



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm looking for some middle of the road earphones, not headphones I hate them tried loads but not for me so earphones only and not Bluetooth as I always forget to charge them, must be tangle free too.

Any recommendations?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Check out Soundmagic as a brand I love their ear buds, great quality they were recommended on the Gadget Show.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Terry, I just had a look, I searched for "genuine Soundmagic earphones" and all I got was the cases, there are so many copies, and I don't want an expensive pair to lose o break, I had some really cheap ones but I broke them and can't get the same ones again


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Loads Kev on the Sound Magic website.

https://soundmagicheadphones.com/collections/in-ear-headphones

Im always buying in ear headphones as I always end up breaking them so I never spend much.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just bought one of theirs of Amazon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Earphones just arrived, in A3 envelope, more recycling.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Earphones just arrived, in A3 envelope, more recycling.


What did you decide on Kev and how are performing?

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

These arrived https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00N6SHAJC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I plugged them in and they were awful really tinny so back they went so I thought I'd just buy some at random so I got these yesterday I picked them for the Enhanced Bass https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00LB01FNO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 but these are really tinny sounding too, I bought a pair two years ago, found them to sound great so bought 3 more pairs, but I'm on my last set they have a really mellow sound to them and I have no problem but they were unbranded and I can't find the seller or similar earphones when searching eBay, so these are going back as they are of no use to me. It's not like I'm being picky I'm only listening to Netflix and Youtube.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> These arrived https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00N6SHAJC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I plugged them in and they were awful really tinny so back they went so I thought I'd just buy some at random so I got these yesterday I picked them for the Enhanced Bass https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00LB01FNO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 but these are really tinny sounding too, I bought a pair two years ago, found them to sound great so bought 3 more pairs, but I'm on my last set they have a really mellow sound to them and I have no problem but they were unbranded and I can't find the seller or similar earphones when searching eBay, so these are going back as they are of no use to me. It's not like I'm being picky I'm only listening to Netflix and Youtube.


Have you checked your PayPal or eBay purchase history, if that's what you used, I often have to search there to try a repeat buy when my memory lets me down.

My soundmagic have a bass adjustment BUT they were about £30.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Do you have Dolby Audio installed on your laptop Kev? Both my last Acer and this Lenovo Thinkpad came with it but you might be able to download it for your brand. I have it open all the time and it makes a big difference to the sound. There are presets and you can also personalise with the equaliser.

I have a couple of pairs of really good over ear full size headphones but for in ear headphones I just buy cheap crap off ebay and they seem ok with plenty of bass when I have it set on the Music setting in Dolby Audio. If you look in control panel it might already be installed. This is what the main screen looks like.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

@Terry, unfortunately, Paypal doesn't go back far enough, nor does Ebay, I'll see if I can find something in a bit, I've just packed up these ones to go back anyway.
@barry, I use them on phone and tablet as well as laptop so they need to be okay on all of them, I can't wear headphones as they make me lugs hot.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> @Terry, unfortunately, Paypal doesn't go back far enough, nor does Ebay, I'll see if I can find something in a bit, I've just packed up these ones to go back anyway.
> 
> @barry, I use them on phone and tablet as well as laptop so they need to be okay on all of them, I can't wear headphones as they make me lugs hot.


My PayPal activity on mine displays back to 2018 Kev.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes mine too, as does Ebay, so it must have been before then Terry.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> ... so these are going back as they are of no use to me.


I'm surprised they'll take those back Kev - I thought it would be like MnS knickers or swimsuits - once tried on, no refund.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes Jean, but it's a price promise.

I got a different set of eBay this afternoon, the sound is rubbish again and the right one seems intermittent, so they will be going back too.

However, I had Liz listen to them first, and she found that the level was a bit low compared to the ones I bought ages ago when set at Samsung recommended level, anyhow the annoying so and so said I'll see if I can find the ones you already have, so I left her too it saying good luck with that I've been searching for a couple of weeks or more (since the start of this thread at least) 5 minutes later she says she's found them and she has, they are dirt cheap but I can recommend them, or I will if they are okay when they land later this week.

Linky

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flat-In-...160146&hash=item33c09ee8c6:g:MsoAAOSw8w1X-Oe5


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Earphones arrived just now, the sound is perfect.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yes Jean, but it's a price promise.
> 
> I got a different set of eBay this afternoon, the sound is rubbish again and the right one seems intermittent, so they will be going back too.
> 
> ...


Hey Kev for that price I thought what to hell I'll give them a go.

Well they arrived today and they're bloody great, going for another pair to have a spare.

Thanks again.
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got four pairs two each.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I use SoundPeat Truengine, really good sound.
Place bace in case when finished and they charge from case.


----------

